# Can a Mass Resident with an FID card purchase a Rifle in New Hampshire



## peteyb

I was recently in New Hampshire purchasing ammo since it is much cheaper up there, and noticed a rifle that I was interested in.

Now, obviously I would not be able to possess a high capacity rifle in MA with an FID card regardless of where I bought it. However, if the rifle is low capacity and is legal for me to purchase in Mass, is it legal to purchase the rifle in NH and then carry it back into Mass? Are there any extra steps/paperwork I must complete to do this transaction?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

Yes you can buy in NH but you can't carry it back to mass they have to mail it to another store in mass and you can pick it up there. they know where to mail it. then you just go through the regular steps to get the gun.


----------



## CJIS

As stated above you may buy it but it must be shipped to a verifiable FFL holder here in MA. You will then need to pay to have it transfered into your name and you will be subjected to MA CHSB check.

This is not just a MA thing. Pretty much any firearm purchased out of state must go through a FFL in your state of residence.


----------



## John J

The above answers are incorrect. Federal law allows you to purchase a long gun in any contiguous state. So if you are in NH, VT, NY, CT, ect you can purchase a long gun and TAKE IT WITH YOU. When you arrive back in MA you are required to fill out a registration form to report your purchase to CHSB. 

If you wanted to purchase a handgun from a dealer in another state then you would have to have it transferred thru a MA FFL dealer. 

In both cases the firearm must comply with all MA laws and you must have the appropriate license needed for ownership of that firearm.


----------



## CJIS

John J said:


> The above answers are incorrect. Federal law allows you to purchase a long gun in any contiguous state. So if you are in NH, VT, NY, CT, ect you can purchase a long gun and TAKE IT WITH YOU. When you arrive back in MA you are required to fill out a registration form to report your purchase to CHSB.
> 
> If you wanted to purchase a handgun from a dealer in another state then you would have to have it transferred thru a MA FFL dealer.
> 
> In both cases the firearm must comply with all MA laws and you must have the appropriate license needed for ownership of that firearm.


True, but the way I have always understood it was; You can only purchase a long gun from an FFL dealer out of state and it must be in person. Private Party sales still need to be transfered.

On top of that 99.9% of all out of state FFLs will still want to ship it to a FFL in MA because of our crazy gun restrictions and laws.


----------



## peteyb

Thanks Wolfman and John.

@wolfman you said that I cannot have any bayo lugs. I was also looking at buying an SKS rifle at another store here in MA but it has a spike bayonet on it. Is this not legal for me to own because the store owner knew I had an FID but said nothing?


----------



## Hush

Buy it at Gun and Sport North in Salem, they will drive it across the border and "transfer" it to you in MA.


----------



## Bvalleyboy420

Hush said:


> Buy it at Gun and Sport North in Salem, they will drive it across the border and "transfer" it to you in MA.


 will thay sell Massachusetts ltc-a permit hollder a glock


----------



## Hush

I'm guessing no, but it never hurts to ask. Holy necropost

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bvalleyboy420 said:


> will thay sell Massachusetts ltc-a permit hollder a glock


Pretty sure you can't sell a pistol to an out of state resident. Someone with more knowledge on this than I may be able to shed some clarity. Rifle and shotgun only, I believe.


----------



## Hush

Some border stores have dual FFL's, buy in NH transfer in MA. That said, something off list is probably no-go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvalleyboy420

Glock r on the list


----------



## Bvalleyboy420

Hush said:


> Buy it at Gun and Sport North in Salem, they will drive it across the border and "transfer" it to you in MA.


 are you saying they meet you at a gun store in Massachusetts or do they just meet you directly. I'm kind of confused


----------



## Hush

A few shops near the border have a store in one state and a "store front" in the other. They sell you the firearm, then drive it over the state line and "transfer" it to you. It's legit, but still dependent on the laws in the state of ownership....don't plan on any off list glocks. But it does make obtaining "regular" guns easier as you don't have to ship to an FFL and can take it home that day. Kittery Trading Post provides that service between ME and NH, for example. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

Bought Henry rifle new at Dicks in NH. Did Federal 4473 and some other form. Took gun home here to Mass happy and legal. I suppose that an FA-10 could be done now to "register" it in Mass, but not certain it was required.


----------

